# Worth it to come down this weekend?



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Planning to go down to Navarre or Pensacola this weekend to fish the pier but with hermine approaching, would it be worth it?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

It will be gone by tomorrow. Pensacola won't get much but a little rain and wind.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Pressures are going to be all over the place. The best time to fish is when it's raining and when it ain't


----------



## mmoncay11 (Sep 6, 2014)

What about PCB's pier? Do y'all think it will be alright to fish down there this weekend? Don't want to go down there and have the pier closed or something like that. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You'll be fine. Storm will be gone in the morning.


----------



## mmoncay11 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks man. I thought so too by checking the weather reports but just wanted a second opinion. Hopefully we have some luck this weekend.


----------



## Yakangler (Sep 3, 2016)

I've had good success so far!


----------



## jiggly (Apr 12, 2015)

Yakangler said:


> I've had good success so far!


Success with what? Okaloosa, Navarre, to Gulf Shores has been dead


----------

